# corporate drop offs New York City



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

anyone on the forum lurking or otherwise who does corporate drop off in New York City (Manhattan) 5-15 guests sales meetings, breakfast, lunch etc. Please email me or post your email here. We don't have a daily business so it doesn't make sense for us,

pm me with your details - website, phone, location, etc.

I have a client who is new to New York and looking to establish a relationship for corporate drop offs.


----------



## bj2001 (Jul 25, 2006)

We don't do breakfasts, but we do lunches, platters and dinners. Ask for Chef Jean, and discuss menu options and prices. And say you learned of us from "ChefTalk."

We're located on east 83rd street, and our website (containing delivery dinner menu only) is roomservicenyc.net.

And "once-in-a-while" business for 6-15 guests is just fine!


----------

